# What could this be?



## dantiff2 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have some white oaks that need dropped to free up some room for a future build. Hated to do it but no choice. The two in question surprised me after I put them on the ground and started bucking. The first one had two spots of what looks like a dye, I'm guessing some kind of insecticide. And the second tree had an aluminum spike that was roughly 12" long and 1" wide. It looks like it's around the 70th-80th ring on both trees.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 14, 2010)

The blue spots are caused by iron or steel in the wood - look for nails or maybe barbed wire fence.

Are you sure the second cookie is white oak? Looks too dark.


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 14, 2010)

buzz sawyer said:


> The blue spots are caused by iron or steel in the wood - look for nails or maybe barbed wire fence.
> 
> Are you sure the second cookie is white oak? Looks too dark.



+1:agree2: Second set looks almost like a walnut.

I would have thought that was an old bullet you found in the tree, if you hadn't provided the large dimensions.


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 14, 2010)

I hope you save that cookie and finish it into something nice. That could be a very interesting piece.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 14, 2010)

MostShady1 said:


> +1:agree2: Second set looks almost like a walnut.
> 
> I would have thought that was an old bullet you found in the tree, if you hadn't provided the large dimensions.



I was thinking walnut but the bark doesn't look thick enough. Maybe sweetgum?


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 14, 2010)

buzz sawyer said:


> I was thinking walnut but the bark doesn't look thick enough. Maybe sweetgum?



Man, it's so hard to pinpoint a species from a couple of pics. It never ceases to amaze me how much the appearance of one species can differ between regions, even ones as close as ours.


----------



## dantiff2 (Apr 15, 2010)

That's cool how the metal turns the wood blue like that. And the second tree looked identical to the first, same leaves and all. The weird thing is at 20" off the ground there is no red in the wood, it looks like the first tree picture. It's only that first couple inches of trunk that had the red. That is not a cookie that is the nearly flushed stump. The aluminum runs up the tree at least 20" because I hit it twice with the saw.(cant be a bullet)

Thanks for the replies


Dan


----------



## greenadocious (Apr 27, 2010)

Something was on that spot where the blue spot is when the tree was younger. The tree tried to protect itself.



dantiff2 said:


> I have some white oaks that need dropped to free up some room for a future build. Hated to do it but no choice. The two in question surprised me after I put them on the ground and started bucking. The first one had two spots of what looks like a dye, I'm guessing some kind of insecticide. And the second tree had an aluminum spike that was roughly 12" long and 1" wide. It looks like it's around the 70th-80th ring on both trees.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 27, 2010)

dantiff2 said:


> That's cool how the metal turns the wood blue like that. And the second tree looked identical to the first, same leaves and all. The weird thing is at 20" off the ground there is no red in the wood, it looks like the first tree picture. It's only that first couple inches of trunk that had the red. That is not a cookie that is the nearly flushed stump. The aluminum runs up the tree at least 20" because I hit it twice with the saw.(cant be a bullet)
> 
> Thanks for the replies
> 
> ...



I guess that makes it a Trunkcated Red Oak.


----------

